# Jewelry my dd made & wants to sell....



## Kristinemomof3 (Sep 17, 2012)

If anyone is interested, make an offer. She can also do different colors. She's trying to raise money towards her drama troupe costume. Thanks.


----------



## MichaelZ (May 21, 2013)

See if you can find a glass shop that does custom glass blowing near you - they may be willing to sell her stuff. Who knows, it could develop into a business? We have a glass show near us that sells jewelry similar to what you show.


----------



## ladybug (Aug 18, 2002)

Try listing these on Etsy, My Mother-in-Law sells all of her jewelry on there, and these are beautiful!


----------



## Homesteader (Jul 13, 2002)

What type of metal is used on the earrings please? Very pretty!


----------

